# Emerald Ash Borer



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

If it hasn't hit you yet. Get ready! This pest came over here from china on a pallet to the auto industry according to the athorities. Thankyou for the FREE TRADE AGREEMENT MR. Politition! Not only did you kill our trees over here, you also got our future good paying jobs shipped over there! And now you think you can turn our economy around. What a joke. :laughing:


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*There is a bright side to this.*

It made me buy a csm and start milling lumber. I have two woodlots 50 miles from each other. The borer hit in the area nearby the auto factories first where i lost 100 trees on 5 acres. Then it hit my property 50 miles away about 2 years after that. I haven't even made a dent in those trees yet.There is 10 acres there and alot of dead trees but i don't live there and it is harder to deal with because of the distance. And those trees are probably real hard to mill being dead so long.As you can see, this situation has really woke me up to what our gov. has done to this country and it's natural resourses. I'm sure this borer is in canada by now as well.I wonder what they are going to do about it. The only way i see that this can be avoided is not to let anything come over here from other infested countries in the first place and i don't see that happening anytime soon, so get ready to more of this!:yes:


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

slabmaster said:


> The only way i see that this can be avoided is not to let anything come over here from other *infested countries*


so which ones are infested?


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*infested*

With world trade, probably most all.:yes: The only good stewards of natural resourses in this country were the Native Americans. :yes: Since white man has been here most has been pilfered or distroyed.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

It is such a shame that our own government doesnt take care of their own. Too damn worried about other countries and there damn problems! Let them fix it! Some how America fixed ours a long time ago!


----------



## U8dust (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree, we've been bored up the ash too long !


----------

